# Not Installed for Current User



## MajorModeler (Jan 7, 2007)

Greetings. Running Windows XP.
I installed Office 2003, including Outlook quite awhile ago.
Everything was just dandy, until yesterday.
Now whenever I try to start ANY office application, it starts out with the window that says "Preparing to iInstall", followed by the window "Cannot find O:", followed by the message "XYZ Not installed for current user. Please install..." Outhook does open with the right stuff to start, but then degenerates to this symptom.
There is an approach in Vista that deals with the "User Account Control", but I am running XP, not Vista.
I have no problems working wiyh the registry, or chnaging configuration files, if that is where the problem is.
Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you logging in with the same Windows profile?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## MajorModeler (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, same profile.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

If you don't already have SP2, try installing that - go to http://officeupdate.microsoft.com and download any applicable updates.

If you already have SP2, check under control panel and add/remove programs. Highlight MS Office and click "change", and choose the option to reinstall/repair. You will need the CD for this.


----------



## MajorModeler (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, I am running with SP2.
I thought about the "repair" approach. However, I am hesitant to go that way. Won't doing the repair from the original CD remove all the updates that I have installed?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Try these links

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q265194

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q290740

You can also allow the programs to reinstall and once finished re-run setup and choose the option that is labeled *ADD/REMOVE INSTALLED COMPONENTS*. There should be an setting for each application to change the program option to *"Run From My Computer"*

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## MajorModeler (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the links. I had not seen the first one when I searched the KB at M$.
However, the first link only addresses build tag 9. I am at 11.
The second link addresses XP and 2002, based on the applicable products list. No 2003 

So It looks like I will having to be doing a re-install....
I would rather do a registry mod, but.....


----------



## MajorModeler (Jan 7, 2007)

Status: Had to do a re-install AFTER removing the Office program, and deleting all the non-removed files from the Office folder. Then deleted the folder itself.
Updates after install were 13.

I did re-boot after each step.
Things are working as expected.
Still not happy - problem resolved, but I still do not know the cause. That is what bugs me.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## charlieroger (Aug 21, 2007)

Solution for "Has Not Been Installed for the Current User" - this is the fix!

This has happened to me twice in the last year or so, once after running a 
registry cleaner, and another time after running a "unnecessary file cleaner". :?.

All my MS Offic apps (Excel, outlook, Work, Powerpoint, Publisher) would not 
run but prompted (program) "as Not Been Installed for the Current User"

Arrgh! Here is the fix that worked for me:

Go to control panel, add remove programs icon, 
select the 'change or remove" option, 
then select MS Office 2003 
Then click the link "click here for support information". 
Then click the "repair" button.


I put my installation DVD in drive but was propted to browse to a folder that contained "PROI11N.MSI"

I searched and found this file in a hdden folder C:\MSOCache\All Users\90000409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9

Was prompted to wait while Windos configure MS Office.

All MS Office applications then functioned (no reboot or CD key entry needed). 
Note that Outlook prompted that it detected a new account and whether I wanted to import it. 
I declined as i could already see my emails.

Life is good again.


----------

